# Cat 908



## absolutely (Dec 9, 2010)

So I am looking at purchasing a compact or small wheel loader in the near future. Why are cat 908h 20 - 30K cheaper in Germany? I have not dug into it but I can't believe it cost that much in shipping and taxes (tariffs). Anyone?


----------



## bartdude (Dec 27, 2010)

Probably because of currency exchange.



absolutely;2127149 said:


> So I am looking at purchasing a compact or small wheel loader in the near future. Why are cat 908h 20 - 30K cheaper in Germany? I have not dug into it but I can't believe it cost that much in shipping and taxes (tariffs). Anyone?


----------



## mnguy (Dec 23, 2010)

I fairly sure they are all made there Deere NH and Cat compact loaders


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

I'd venture to say the emissions has something to play into it


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

Overseas machines aren't subject to the same emissions and safety specs as machines sold in America


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

"over seas" machines are subject to the emission laws from the country they are in.

Some country's are more stringent than ours with hefty fines.


----------

